# Wood for vise jaws?



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I just bought one of these. What wood do you guys like for the jaws?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Beech or maple would do it for me. What's the rest of the bench made of?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Most of my vices have door sill Mahogany as the jaw liner, over twenty years and still good..battered but good.
A smaller one has Black Walnut, it's not used as much and is in even better shape (the Walnut was a wood gloat, a bunch of cabnetmaker's scraps)


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

beech. it is tough and looks good too


----------

